# Need a better mic stand!!



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hi everyone!

My mic stand busted at its 360-degree swivel joint (in the horizontal plane), which is threaded but won't seem to screw back on. I have to basically push it down so that it snaps into place, only to have it snap back out again after only a few swivels. Sorry, I don't remember the brand, but it was only around $25. 

Is this a case of you get what you pay for? *I don't mind spending more for quality, so please help me choose a decent boom stand.* I say "boom" because it's difficult to maneuver the stand in the small space I call my HT. I would like to be able to keep the stand on one side of the LP and move the mic through all room-correction measurement points. I think a 3-foot boom should do it. I'd also like for the stand not to fall over when fully extended, though I think it helps to have one of the tripod's feet under the boom to help support it in those situations.

TIA :bigsmile:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Try DR Pro


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since you’re in a major city, try scoring a used one from Craigslist’s “Musical Instruments” section. Or you might check Guitar Center or other pro audio shop for a replacement boom arm.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

And on that note:
A penny saved is a penny earned!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I went with the DR Pro, very sturdy & priced right. Got it at Guitar Center on sale!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> Try DR Pro





Tonto said:


> I went with the DR Pro, very sturdy & priced right. Got it at Guitar Center on sale!


(sigh)... maybe someday. 
The GC I visited was out-of-stock, and I need one this weekend, so I got a mid-market Pro Line MS220BK with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Forgot to add a thank you for steering me in the right direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Too late I see, but I was going to suggest that if Guitar Center didn’t have any replacement booms, you can find them on line at Sweetwater, ZZ Sounds or Musician’s Friend. You might want to return the stand you bought and go that route anyway. It has lots of bad reviews on Guitar Center’s web site. Either that or wait until your local GC has the DR Pro in stock. After all, you did say you wanted a "better" mic stand... 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Too late I see, but I was going to suggest that if Guitar Center didn’t have any replacement booms, you can find them on line at Sweetwater, ZZ Sounds or Musician’s Friend. You might want to return the stand you bought and go that route anyway. It has lots of bad reviews on Guitar Center’s web site. Either that or wait until your local GC has the DR Pro in stock. After all, you did say you wanted a "better" mic stand...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


:gulp: So that's why I didn't sleep well last night. 
Thanks for the heads-up! I'll check with another branch across town when they open later today. Hopefully, I can exchange it there instead of having to return to the original branch.


----------



## culliganman (Dec 23, 2016)

I have this one. It has held up well.
https://www.amazon.com/Stage-Stands...037033&sr=1-1&keywords=On+Stage+Stands+MS7701


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Too late I see, but I was going to suggest that if Guitar Center didn’t have any replacement booms, you can find them on line at Sweetwater, ZZ Sounds or Musician’s Friend. You might want to return the stand you bought and go that route anyway. It has lots of bad reviews on Guitar Center’s web site. Either that or wait until your local GC has the DR Pro in stock. After all, you did say you wanted a "better" mic stand...
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thank you so much, Wayne, for weighing-in even though you knew I'd pulled the trigger. The DR Pro is substantially heavier and sturdier than the other models I tried, and it comes with a 5 year warranty. That alone was well worth the trip across town to a different Guitar Center branch. They even exchanged the one I bought yesterday instead of making me drive back to the first store!



culliganman said:


> I have this one. It has held up well.
> https://www.amazon.com/Stage-Stands...037033&sr=1-1&keywords=On+Stage+Stands+MS7701


And thank you too, cullingman. I'll keep that one on my radar in case I need a backup.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Excellent, Lou! And Kudos to AudiocRaver the recommending the DR – I don’t pay enough attention to mic stand brands to know one from another. Heavier-duty and with a five year warranty - good chance you'll never have to buy another one, at least for as long as a you only use it to take REW measurements.

Regarding your first one - I tell ya what, you couldn’t imagine a more light-duty use for a mic stand than occasional residential use taking REW measurements, and using a lightweight mic to boot (as compared to say, a heavy hand-held wireless). Any stand that can’t hold up to that –it’s simply disgraceful. :rolleyesno:

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

